# Belo Horizonte - Minas gerais capital - Welcome



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)

MINAS GERAIS STATE - BRAZIL


Brazil Trip 2008 - 01242008 - 501 por Robert Blackie, no Flickr



Brazil Trip 2008 - 01242008 - 489 por Robert Blackie, no Flickr


Oscar Niemeyer by Portal PBH, on Flickr

BELO HORIZONTE por sergioavelino, no Flickr


----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)




----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)

Contemporâneo e dinâmico, MHAB é referência simbólica e emocional de BH by Portal PBH, on Flickr








http://www.flickr.com/photos/boulevardbh/6344172016/in/photostream


----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)

Population ~ 3 millions


----------



## Junior BH (Feb 19, 2011)

xrtn2 said:


> Population ~ 3 millions


In international foruns they use the metro area instead of the municipality! 
Therefore, Belo Horizonte has approximately 5 million inhabitants.


----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)

Mineirão está de volta com padrão de primeiro mundo by Portal PBH, on Flickr


----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)




----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)

r7


Mirante está de cara nova by Portal PBH, on Flickr


----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)

Quartel do 1º batalhão da PM: a fortaleza de Belo Horizonte by Portal PBH, on Flickr



Colégio Arnaldo – aos 100 anos, patrimônio cultural reúne histórias e boas lembranças by Portal PBH, on Flickr


Parque das Mangabeiras comemora 30 anos com muita cultura by Portal PBH, on Flickr


Divulgada a classificação dos concorrentes à licitação para novas permissões de táxi em BH by Portal PBH, on Flickr


----------



## Yang Xangai (Apr 1, 2009)

It would be interesting if all photos had been identified, for example, the second picture has a nice building, but I don't know where it is located.

However, nice thread!


----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)

^^

Sorry but I dont live there.:nuts::nuts:


Edificio Niemeyer in Belo Horizonte by bikespots, on Flickr


















Wikipedia


Savassi Festival 2012 by Savassi Festival., on Flickr


Savassi Festival 2012 by Savassi Festival., on Flickr


Savassi Festival 2012 by Savassi Festival., on Flickr


----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)

Tiago Barros Quarteto by Savassi Festival., on Flickr


----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)

MariaTheresa








MariaTheresa








MariaTheresa








MariaTheresa


----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)




----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)

MARIATHERESA









MARIATHERESA









MARIATHERESA


----------



## DïegôLG (Jul 25, 2004)

Nice pics!!

A friend of mine lived there for a couple of months. She fell in love with the city. I want to visit it one day, for sure. :cheers:


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

beautiful city


----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)

Thanks guys:cheers:


----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)




----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)




----------

